# Kostenlose Slipstellen Umgebung Roermond



## Sportex (21. Februar 2015)

Moin, kennt hier jemand eine kostenlose Slippe im Bereich Roermond?

Möchte mit meinem Angelboot nicht immer die kostenpflichtigen Slipstellen aufsuchen müssen. Gerne auch ne Slippe an der Maas.

Mit dem Visplanner komm ich da irgendwie nicht so richtig weiter, was kostenfrei ist und was nicht.

Vielen Dank an euch im Voraus!


----------



## Stefan660 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Slipstellen Umgebung Roermond*

Schau doch mal hier rein:

http://www.trailerhelling.com/index.html


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Slipstellen Umgebung Roermond*

Moin Moin
Also in Umgebung von Roermond ist mir ein kostenfeie Slippstelle nicht bekannt – alle nur gegen Bezahlung – die eine günstig und die ein oder andere etwas teuerer – ich geh schon einige lange Zeit da slippen ( Roermond ) und zahl 5 € aber dafür ist das Auto – Trailer auf ein Eingezäuntes Gelände  ( Campingplatz ) ,, die gefahr ist ja auch immer wenn man von irgendwo der Strasse aus – freies Gelände Slippt kann doch jeder ans Auto-Trailer um zu schauen was kaputt gemacht werden kann um einen zu Ärgern oder was man Klauen kann, und sollte die Wiese weich naß sein und zu steil kommste nachher eventuell nicht mehr mit dem Auto raus ( was mir schon einmal leider passiert ist ) ne ne da gebe ich gern 5 € und hab ne vernünftige Slippe und kann mit ruhgien Gewissen mit Boot Angeln.
Gruß Uwe  #:


----------



## Sportex (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Slipstellen Umgebung Roermond*

Danke für die Antworten. @Uwe... wo ist denn der Campingplatz und wie heißt er?


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Slipstellen Umgebung Roermond*

Camping Hermans ,,  Roermond - Niederlande (Limburg)
De Weerd 1  ,,,,  6041 Roermond   ,,  Tel:0031 (0)475 581679

www.camperado.de/campingdetails/Camping_Hermans__13514/surrounding[/url]

 bevor du aber hinfährst ist es immer ratsam da mal 1 tag vorher an zu rufen wegen Hochwasser wenn's etwas mehr - länger geregnet hat

oder auch dierckt neben Hermanns auch n Campingplatz van Ass ( auch Slippen )
 www.camperado.de/campingdetails/Camping_Van_Ass__13461/surrounding[/url]

Camping Van Ass  ,,  De Weerd 3 ,, 6041 Roermond  ,,  Tel:0031 (0)475 581283


von wo aus kommst du denn - von mir aus fahr ich ca 45 min bis dahin

die Frage ist noch was hast du für n Boot wie groß - denn 5€ Slipp Gebühr ist bis 4m länge ,,  und Boote länger als 4m sind die Slipp Gebühren 10 € ,, beim Hermanns


----------



## Sportex (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Slipstellen Umgebung Roermond*

Ich komme aus Wuppertal und mein Boot ist gerade 4m lang.
Fahre so ne knappe Stunde dorthin.

Was hat denn das Hochwasser mit dem slippen zu tun? ist die slippe so flach das man sonst mit dem Auto im Wasser steht?

Besten Dank für die ausführlichen Adressen


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Slipstellen Umgebung Roermond*

JA ,,,, der ganze Campingplatz steht dann unter Wasser auch die zwei Zufahrt Strassen stehen unter Wasser,,,( liegen alle irgenwie in so ne Mulde - Loch ) es sind insgesamt 4 Camping Plätze vorhanden aber leider nur zwei mit einer Slippanlage ,, und wenn es lange Zeit und viel geregnet hat ( ca 3-4 tage und stark viel ) ist es auf jeden fall gut vorher anzurufen ob es noch möglich ist von der Zufahrt her und Slippe. ( schon oft gewesen daas das Wasser bis zu Knie - Popo hoch war.
Uwe


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Slipstellen Umgebung Roermond*











da war natürlich extrem regen ca 7 bis 9 Tage durchgehend ( Hochwaser bis zu 4 m )
die Bilder sind nicht direckt von Roermond campingplatz Hermanns sondern aus Asselt bei Swalmen ( von Roermond Hermanns aus ca 10 min mit Auto ) aber das kommt von Roermond aus das Wasser und wenn du siehst was da ankommt dann kannste dir vorstellen wie es bei Hermanns aus sieht da sie  im Loch - Mulde liegen.
das letzte Bild wo ich oben mit Pkw steh - war alles überschwämmt bis zu der schwarze linie


----------



## Sportex (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Slipstellen Umgebung Roermond*

Ist die Slipstelle in Asselt bei Swalmen kostenfrei? In welches Gewässer führt diese Slipstelle?


----------



## Carpdr (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Slipstellen Umgebung Roermond*

Hallo,
nein die ist nicht kostenfrei. Ich meine die kostet EUR 3.
Du musst Dir den Schlüssel für die Schranke am Campingplatz besorgen. 
Ich persönlich finde es ziemlich umständlich dort zu slippen, denn den Schlüssel musst Du nach Slippen direkt wieder zurückbringen. Nachdem fischen dann genau andersrum.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Slipstellen Umgebung Roermond*

Richtig ,, Slippen kostet 3 € und man muss oben an der Info den Schlüssel holen ( muss auch den Personalauweiß ) als Pfand da lassen , dann runter zur Schranke - aufschließen - Slippen - Schranke wieder schießen + abschließen mir dem Schloß - Schlüssel wieder zur Info bringen - Pers ausweis wieder mitnehmen, und das ganze nachher genauso beim raus Slippen, da die Slippanlage Privat vom Campingplatz Besitzer gebaut worden ist nimmt er es auch sehr genau, das weiß ich weil ich 6 Jahre n Wohnwagen auf dem Platz stehen hatte und wir n eigenen Schüssel bekommen hatten, selbst wenn wir mal nicht die Schranke geschlossen hatten haben wir n Anschiß bekommen, und für fremd nutzer ist erst ab 7 Uhr bis ca 18 Uhr Slippzeit, es ist leider wirklich etwas sehr Umständlich, vor allem das von den 5 seen  ( 3 davon gespert sind - für Angler die nicht im Verein hsv de Swalm sind - nicht erlaubt zu beangeln) ( stehen extra Schilder - Fischrecht nur Mitglieder hsv de Swalm )( und daher auch öfters ne Kontrolle - ob man Mitglied ist ) es lohnt sich wirklich nicht da hin zu fahren, es sei den man ist da im verein gemeldet.
Uwe


----------



## Carpdr (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Slipstellen Umgebung Roermond*

hallo Uwe

da hast Du in allen Belangen Recht. War 2013 dort im Verein und ich war ganze 1 x dort fischen, da es mir mehr als umständlich war. Bin dann lieber an andere Seen gewesen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------

